# Battery question



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

While im gigging with the generator running. Can I hook up a battery charger to the generator and charge my 12 volt battery that I use for my trolling motor while this battery is in use?????? I guess what im asking is this safe for the battery to be charging and discharging at the same time??? Does anyone do this??? ><(((*>


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your car is doing it everyday.



Now, it depends on how close to the max normal running capasity you are running your generator and how much draw the charging of the battery would have on it.



IE: You don't want the generator to be over the max "Operating" level.



Notice I said "Operating" level.



EXAMPLE: A 2000watt generator has aprox 1650watt "Operating" level. run it over that and it will not last long.



All generators are this way. So if you buy a 5500watt generator it will not put that out on a steady rate. 



So the answer to your question needs some math work done.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm *not an expert*, but it does not sound like a good practice. Might be okay to be charging a spare battery, but not the one that is currently running the trolling motor. Doesn't seem like it would be good for the battery?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't see any problems with your solution. Most battery chargers today have automatic settings that would alleviate any concerns with overcharging the battery. I'd experiment with the output settings, selecting the lowest charge rate that will keep the battery charged during trolling motor operation.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonnamissher I don't believe he will be pluging in a battery charger to the generator? A lot of generators are already set up to charge a 12V battery. There is a special plug and pigtail that plugs in the generator.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

He said "hook up a battery charger to the generator" in his original post.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I stand corrected. I read one thing and thought something else.:doh


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know a guy who used to run half of his lights off the generator and the other half off of a 12 volt to 120 converter. He had a battery charger plugged into his generator to try and keep the batteries from dischargingtoo fast. The converter was a 2000 watt that he ran 3 500 watt lights off of. The other 3 lights, he ran off his generator. He was trying to use a 2000 watt generator to do this.This was not a very safe method, because he kept burning the wires off of the output of his converter! Long story short, yes you can charge and discharge your batteries at the same time.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

MR Doesn't that Honda have a 12v charger outlet on it, if it does that's whatI would use( on less thing in the boat) 

I've been using my Gen. charger for years to charge my TM battery. Now I don't leave it hooked up all the time however if I'm using my TM a lot and it starts to show signs that it's getting weak I hook it up and let charge.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Alot of times we will keep the boat motor running to charge the batteries. It doesent burn that much fuel.If its a 4 stroke then it wont be any louder than the generator.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i fished with MR this morning. his gen has an outlet for charging a battery but he does not have the plug for it. he also has a 2 stroke outboard so thats a no on leaving it running wile fishing! but i will say that was the first time i have ever fished in a boat with a generator and lights set up like that...im thinking about changing my set up from batteries to gennerator.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any luck this morning?? Wind was blowing pretty hard when I was coming to work at 0500. :boo


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (10/5/2007)*i fished with MR this morning. his gen has an outlet for charging a battery but he does not have the plug for it. he also has a 2 stroke outboard so thats a no on leaving it running wile fishing! but i will say that was the first time i have ever fished in a boat with a generator and lights set up like that...im thinking about changing my set up from batteries to gennerator.


FA Once you do you won't go back 

BTW I madethe plug for mine. 

Find one that you can bend the prongs on ( mine are at and angle) and then use a tester to find out which slot is hot and your good to go.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah, after fishing with his i really liked it. nothing wrong with my set up now, but not having to worry about all the batteries and finding 12v bulbs will be nice.but like other people have said before, when the water is muddy it doesnt matter how many or what type of lights you have, you still cant see s*#t!!!


----------

